# Anyone having car trouble?



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I bought a new snap on diagnostic tool so if I can help you troubleshoot your car let me know. All makes all models gas or diesel. Would be glad to help all the do it your selfers out there. 8507365478


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Is this the touch screen wireless one?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Is this the touch screen wireless one?


No. I got a great deal on this one. It is the solus pro. Does more than I need it to. Every once and a while I needed something other than the ford tools. Been messing with it pretty decent tool.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

I had a modis in the past, I worked at elite automotive in ft Walton, took a few days off and conviently my box of tools and my modis disappeared and of course with no tools I wasn't needed. Pretty crappy of the other employees. Company started offering a thing where you prepay 350.00 and that covered all your labor for the entire year and all you had to do was buy the parts, they were scaming people, after they took everyone's money they went under. Can you diagnose import turbo issues?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

If it works on mercedes, give me a call tomorrow after 10. 850-430-0401

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Forum Runner


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

joseph_zlnsk said:


> I had a modis in the past, I worked at elite automotive in ft Walton, took a few days off and conviently my box of tools and my modis disappeared and of course with no tools I wasn't needed. Pretty crappy of the other employees. Company started offering a thing where you prepay 350.00 and that covered all your labor for the entire year and all you had to do was buy the parts, they were scaming people, after they took everyone's money they went under. Can you diagnose import turbo issues?


Geez, tough break. I am more of a diesel guy, but we can hook up to it. It does import turbo diagnostics


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Breeze said:


> If it works on mercedes, give me a call tomorrow after 10. 850-430-0401
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Forum Runner


I will look through it tomorrow and double check


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Any others?


----------

